# Parrots/Lady Bugs/Swallowtails OH MY!



## Toni (Mar 25, 2010)

The last of my SlimeLines I hope you arent tired of seeing my pens:biggrin:


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Mar 25, 2010)

It is always a joy to see what you have created. So colorful.


----------



## fiferb (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh my is right! Beautiful.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful is a word that comes too my mind Toni!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 25, 2010)

Toni it's always a pleasure to see your art>  I am so thrilled with my pen, the detail is amazing!! Will you be putting more pens and/or canes up for sale in the classifieds?   I know there is an interest in them.


----------



## Chief Hill (Mar 25, 2010)

Last of the slimlines. I hope you make many more...  I suggest that you are quite ready for the "higher end pen kits" 
And may I add Toni I as well as my wife love your work.  She said she wishes I could make pens like you do.  LOL THERE IS NO WAY, and I am going to try either.  I told her she needs to study and sit at the kitchen table with some clay and figure it out on her own and get her own hobby.....  I'll stick with acrylics and wood, thanks for posting your inspiring work.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd like the yellow/orange one if it's not already spoken for.
let me know!


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 25, 2010)

Those are beautiful as always!  Guess I'm gonna have to break down and get some canes to make a pen for my wife.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 25, 2010)

Lookin' good!!!


----------



## CaptG (Mar 25, 2010)

Outstanding as usual.  You are an inspiration.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 25, 2010)

Toni said:


> The last of my SlimeLines I hope you arent tired of seeing my pens:biggrin:



Not bad for a Slime-Line.  Those are fantastic.  Are going to start making larger sized pens now?


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 25, 2010)

Not tired of them and they are very Oh My!!   Great work Toni


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW...Toni, you are awesome. Never get tired of seeing your work. Please continue.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 25, 2010)

"OH MY" is a great way to describe these beauties.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, those are incredible.  I really like that first one, you do some amazing work!


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 25, 2010)

Toni said:


> The last of my SlimeLines *I hope you arent tired of seeing my pens*:biggrin:


 
Yes we're tired of seeing them.... you're turning us all into _*girlie men*_ like CaptG! 

On a more serious note, I've never looked foreward more to seeing someones work than yours! A+ artistic craftsmansip!


----------



## CaptG (Mar 25, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Yes we're tired of seeing them.... you're turning us all into _*girlie men*_ like CaptG!
> 
> On a more serious note, I've never looked foreward more to seeing someones work than yours! A+ artistic craftsmansip!



OK George, you been hangin around with that Jeff Powell character??  Thats ok,  I can sense "girlie" money starting to stir around in all your wives purses getting ready to come this way.  Just a hint, I have been casting in pr some sierra and Elegant Beauty blanks covered in pc and Toni's cane designs.  I am liking the results and have just a little tweeking to do, but not much.  And before anyone gets wadded up about poaching ideas, Toni and I have entered into a partnership.  I will use her canes only (they are the best) and she receives a percentage of all sales, that also includes sales of the pens I am making using her ideas.  The local ladies are expressing a LOT of interest after seeing the pen I gave my wife.  Stay tuned, he he he.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 25, 2010)

Toni, your pens are truly beautiful and I am certainly not getting tired of looking at them in fact I'm looking forward to seeing more of your "girlie" pens, I would love to have one for my wife.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 25, 2010)

Never tired of seeing beautiful work and yours certainly qualifies. The other word that comes to mind is incredible...what an artist!
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Toni said:


> The last of my SlimeLines I hope you arent tired of seeing my pens:biggrin:


----------



## SamThePenMan (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow those are really great looking. I saw one a while back. They're made with PC correct? Looks like it takes a lot of work and patience!


----------



## TheRealSmith (Mar 25, 2010)

Toni,

Are you going to sell Parrot canes on esty? What types of parrots can you make? I Raise Parrots and have lots of friends with parrots that would love the pens..let me know. BTW I love the 3 pens I purchased from you! I was going to use them as gifts but I will have a hard time parting with them :biggrin: 


Best,
Dan
Burlieve it or Knot


----------



## Toni (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you Everyone for your complements and feedback.  I am fast asleep when everyone on the board is seeing my post:frown: 

Let see questions:

My pens are all made using 100% polymer Clay.

I plan on doing other kits, waiting for packages to arrive:frown::frown: I am also waiting on bushings(this should be interesting!!) might need help on using them

Dan~the Red/Blue parrot/macaw? is my private stash so no i wont be selling it in my etsy shop.  I also have a blue and yellow macaw with long tail feathers. I am sooo happy you loved the pens you purchased that means alot to me.  Dont give them as gifts you can also give them something else..LOL

If I missed anyones questions, please send me a pm.

Thank you Again!!
Toni


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow..those are amazing Toni.  I got your pen in the mail and it is better than the photo's.  It is super slim..slimmer than what a pen turner normally makes  a slim to be.  My wife is really going to like that!  She likes thin pens.  How you make it that thin and straight with no lathe and all those images is incredible.  I could just sit there in your studio and buy all your pens all day long.

You get the kits I sent you yet?


----------



## Toni (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeff~OMG I was soooo worried about selling my pens to the members on IAP!! Seriously I thought I would get blasted with bad feedback, but yours and Pioneerpens have certainly stopped me from worrying.  I have always made slims like that, I didnt know they should be any other way...LOL what do they normally look like??

If I get back to the US, hopefully you will be able to sit in my studio watch me, that would be great....No i havent gotten it yet...will sit by the door today

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome work Toni!!!! :tongue:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 25, 2010)

There is no "way" to do it.  You make any pen however you feel it should be done.  usually people spin slim pens with some body.  Your pens would be what they call bushing to bushing.  Straight across.  That is the most difficult way to make a slim pen on a lathe, because there is not much wood left if you do it that way, making the chances of the pen blowing up before you are done increase.  The fact that you can make the pen that small and contain all those flowers and butterflies becomes even more impressive.


----------



## lwalden (Mar 25, 2010)

Toni- got the two pens I ordered from you today. Unfortunately, my wife got them first. I'd planned on these being a gift for my wife and for my mother with mother's day coming up in May. Now I'll probably need to order another pen for my mom, and have it delivered to my office. My wife would let me "see" the two pens, but not touch them. She's claiming she doesn't trust me to give them back, and that as far as she is concerned they are both now hers. And that, since it's not mother's day, I'll still need to get her something in May. From what I was allowed to see (I had to promise to keep my hands in my back pockets while she held them for me to view), they look even better in person than they did in your pictures. Fantastic work.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 25, 2010)

WOW,Victor


----------



## Lenny (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, they seem to jump right off the page with their vibrant colors and detail! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful pens Toni !!!


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 25, 2010)

Toni, I don't think anyone would be tired of seeing your fantastic work. Your pens are beautiful.


----------



## Toni (Mar 26, 2010)

Jeff-package arrived, Thank you! and thank you for explaining...

Lyle~that is hilarious!! I guess your wife knows you pretty well. Next purchase will have to go to work or a po box.:biggrin: 

Such wonderful feedback, thank you all so much!!

Lenny you are never short on comments:biggrin:

Dawn what can I say:wink:

Thank you!! I now have bushings for Sierra's and Slime line kits(plated) as well as some other kits to play around with so you will be seeing other kits shortly!!


----------



## Marleb (Mar 26, 2010)

So beautiful,

Thanks for sharing


----------



## arjudy (Mar 26, 2010)

Your pens are beautiful!!!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 26, 2010)

Toni the detail in each blank is AMAZING, you should be very proud of the work you do!


----------

